# Hole Saws Are Really Outdated...



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Bi-Metal Hole Saws Are Really Outdated...*

I just wanted to make a thread in praise of the Tungsten Carbide Tipped (TCT) hole saws opposed to the classic bi-metal ones with all the little teeth and torque that goes along with them.. I'm really surprised and/or disappointed that the rest of the world hasn't caught on. They don't even sell the TCT types of hole saws at Lowes or Home Depot. I got to try a few Lenox One Tooth hole saws that worked out GREAT for me. I've seen a few lousy reviews of them online and don't get it? They cut holes faster and with less kickback from the drill. After trying a few of those Lenox "one tooth" saws (I got from eBay for dirt cheap), I graduated to a set of Blue Boar multi-tooth TCT hole saws. Have any of you tried them before? I even got a 6" diameter one for less than $35 on amazon.com (I also have a 6" bi-metal hole saw that gives me shivers to think about using), I tried the 6" TCT version (that only has 6 teeth on it) with a weaker drill and it had no problem and hardly any kick back on the drill I used it with! I almost pulled my wrists, elbows and shoulders out of socket when I used a 6" diameter Lenox hole saw once before with a 13amp drill!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Thorn495 said:


> Hole saws are outdated


Your title, which says hole saws are outdated, contradicts your text, which says you love holes saws but you prefer the ones with carbide tips.

What's the difference in expense between the regular and carbide?

I certainly agree that the regular type can be a pain. I've never used carbide ones.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have no problems with bi-metal hole saws. They need to be kept sharp.

I'm not a plumber, so when I use a large hole saw, I am more concerned with the quality of the cut, not speed.

I have not used carbide, how is the quality of the cut? :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If hole saws are outdated, what is the replacement?

G


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright, I changed the thread headline to "bi-metal hole saws are outdated" instead. Hope that clarifies things a little better. To those who haven't tried the carbide tipped ones, here's a little video of how much faster they are:






and another one by a brand I haven't heard of before (Sutton):


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

HA - second video - "cuts through brick" - video shows cutting through a concrete or cinder block. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

How brittle are the teeth? I like my carbide tipped countersink/bore bit I bought, and it leaves cleaner holes than my Ryobi crappy countersinks, but the teeth get chewed up badly if the center bit breaks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Something seems odd to me with the first video. 1. The Lennox is clearly quite used from the discoloration on it...thus I'm guessing dull. 2. I've used larger than that hole saws and never had It take 45 seconds to go through 3/4 inch of glorified cardboard. 3. When he's done he picks up the saw like its cold....after 45 seconds of high speed cutting it should be hot....friction should have made that very difficult to hold onto. 

I'm skeptical of the results. That said....I'm sure the carbide likely are an improvement....just doubtful of that much improvement


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought the same thing about the heat. As long as he was cutting with that it should have been hot enough to burn the white paint. There isn't any way he could just reach out and grab it after the cut. I'm sure the carbide tipped are better but I don't think there is that much difference. Hell last summer I had to drill a 1¼ inch hole through my brick and cinderblock wall for a new outside faucet. With my hammer drill and a new hole saw, it didn't take much longer then that vid.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The carbide saw does cut faster and cleaner. The speed is relative to a ripping table saw blade that has fewer teeth than a cross cut blade.








 







.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

How can a woodworking tool be outdated ?

Wood still exists
As do all the other materials that bi-metal saws cut .


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't disagree that the carbide will cut quicker....but a good bi metal shouldn't cut that slow, or be that cold after cutting. B


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

The new style saws may be better, but that shameless edit-job of a video fails to impress...it exhibits a lack of truthiness. It doesn't take a full minute for a bi-metal to cut through MDF unless it's a worn out used...oh wait, it is a well used blade. Good thing it's one of the old cool-to-the-touch models, sure wish those were still available. Damn you, planned obsolescence!


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got Lee Valleys new catalog and holes saws are obsolete it seems, they are selling numerous sized holes either in a pack or individualy.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tonycan said:


> Just got Lee Valleys new catalog and holes saws are obsolete it seems, they are selling numerous sized holes either in a pack or individualy.


Damn. I didn't realize you could just buy the holes directly. I gotta look into that one ! :laughing:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I got lots of holes laying around. All sorts of shapes and sizes .
Whats the going rate ?


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> I got lots of holes laying around. All sorts of shapes and sizes . Whats the going rate ?


Apparently the bigger the hole the higher the price, especially from Lee valley , who are always expensive, they are offering free shipping though..


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Manuka Jock said:


> I got lots of holes laying around. All sorts of shapes and sizes .
> Whats the going rate ?


Not worth much - fixed size holes are outdated as the hole saws. I only stock the variable size one - just pull it out of the package, smooth it out and adjust to the correct size and let dry.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

tonycan said:


> Apparently the bigger the hole the higher the price, especially from Lee valley , who are always expensive, they are offering free shipping though..


 They are taking a risk with the free shipping .
A couple of mates of mine were in the holesale business , were doing alright too , 'till one fell off the truck and a little old lady drove into it .


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> Not worth much - fixed size holes are outdated as the hole saws. I only stock the variable size one - just pull it out of the package, smooth it out and adjust to the correct size and let dry.


  modern technology sucks


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone owns a hole only used by a little old lady , Premium.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you drill a hole through a steel plate with the TCT bits like you can with a bi-metal ones?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

You have to be careful working with those older holes as you might put the hole through your hand. That's why I went with the HoleStop.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Somehow I think this thread has taken a turn to the wurst.

GMC


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a toolbox full of holesaws, but I won't be throwing them out. I sharpen them with a thin metal cutting disk in a 4-1/2 inch grinder. Just a touch on each tooth does it, and it takes less time than you might think.

For the best thing since sliced bread for hole saws, spend this ten bucks: http://vsctools.com/shop/product-category/hole-saw-accessory/


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Ok Rockler had these on sale and because if this thread I had to bite. 
































First time to ever use one, and while I won't be throwing out my bimetal hole saws any time soon, it was significantly easier and faster to cut a hole. And the best part was when I drilled through the board, the plug hit the floor before I pulled the bit from the hole. 

I have a suspicion that they may be too aggressive to cut a hole that won't be hidden in plywood. 

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

*Drill size and speed*

Wouldn't the size and speed of the drill itself determine the "test" time it takes to drill through the material?
woodchux


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Its always occured to me that ordinary hole saws offer no waste exhaust.

On the other hand, seems like this could produce a course(r) hole. Not that ordinary hole saws do much good there either though.

good to know there is a faster option for making holes quickly. routers may remain the most viable option for finished holes.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JohnK007 said:


> You have to be careful working with those older holes as you might put the hole through your hand. That's why I went with the HoleStop.


Thats so funny.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been drilling quite a few 3 1/2" holes with a hole saw. My good friend Obe Juan KaWooden turned me on to a great tip for using a hole saw. Blast compressed air down the cut and it will cut a very clean smooth cut. Also cuts way down on the heat. 

Al


----------

